# 2011 Cruze Replacement Windshield



## NoleGal (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all. When the dealership transported my Cruze from another dealer ship before I bought it it acquired a chip in the windshield. Instead of fixing the chip they replaced the windshield. Well after I got it back I noticed that the wind noise was horrible so I started doing some research and called the glass place and asked them if they used an OEM replacement or an after market. They of course used an after market. I explained to the glass man that everywhere I have seen, user's manual, catalogs, websites say that the car comes with an acoustic windshield and that is what it needed to be replaced with. His reply was that there is not an acoustic windshield made for the Cruze. According to his glass supplier...Pinkerton?... there is not one made or available in this country and that all of the literature out there is a marketing ploy. He made sure to find the disclaimer in the catalog that says that the information in the catalog may not be true.

They re-sealed the bottom of the windshield but the road noise is still there and I am really disappointed. Has anyone else had this issue? Am I just going to have to deal with is because there really isn't an acoustic windshield out there for this car?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I would demand that they buy a GM windshield and have a competent shop install it. You can give your dealer this link from GM.

DETROIT – Compact cars are rarely associated with very quiet, refined interiors. Chevrolet's engineers developing the 2011 Chevrolet Cruze took that as a challenge: deliver the quietness of a larger, upscale vehicle while maintaining the value and efficiency of a compact. 


“Reducing noise is fairly easy if you have the flexibility to add cost or increase weight,” said Cruze Performance Manager, Brandon Vivian. “For Cruze, every change had to meet two criteria: It could not increase the Cruze starting price of $16,995, and it could not add weight that would jeopardize Cruze's outstanding fuel economy.”


To meet their objectives for the U.S. market, engineers developed more than 30 acoustic treatments that mute unwanted engine, road, and wind noise. Here are 10 of the most significant features: 



500 inches of structural adhesive reduce structural noise and increase body strength
Seven pints of liquid sound deadener on the cabin floor mute road and friction noise, and weigh 30 percent less than conventional sound-deadening materials
A five-millimeter, acoustic-laminated windshield quiets wind noise 
Triple seals for all four doors block wind and road noise
30 “Snickers bars” of expandable, sound-blocking baffles in the roofline and window frames quiet noise transmitted around the door openings
The 26- x 50-inch hood liner features acoustic materials that mute engine noise
Two sound-absorbing mats on both sides of the front-of-dash panel isolate engine noise, and save three kilograms of weight by using lightweight materials
A 15-millimeter-thick mat in the spare-tire well absorbs road noise
Four wheel-well liners, backed with textile material, block tire noise
A five-layer headliner muffles cabin noise
The quietness of the Cruze illustrates how addressing one sound often brings less-noticeable noises to the surface.


“Every noise masks other, quieter sounds,” Vivian said. “For example, reducing a wind whistle on the highway can uncover a tire rumble on coarse roads. With Cruze, we recently added a dampener to the fuel line, because the interior is so quiet that we could hear fuel flowing through the line.”

The link:
Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze and Cruze Eco

Also if the windshield does not have a GM logo on it, it's not a GM windshield.


----------

